# **** Busy Day ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The weather is finally warm'in up a bit, so I figured it was time to fire the old mill up for the season.

Milled 551 BF of Cedar (juniper--- I refer to it as bacon if I'm cut'in in the morn'in.lol.). Theres not a better smell'in wood.

I didn't tally the BS I milled today--- I'll do that in the morn'in.

As I was put'in the mill to bed for the day, I looked off to the southeast, and low and behold--- about a hundred or so elk were come'in down off the mountain headed for my east hay field--- they are a sign of spring is here---------> guess I'll be fix'in fence in the morning.

I have some spalded aspen I'm gonna cut some lamp shades out of ( 1/8" X 14")--- for the live edge lamps I build--- I'll take some pics of them once I have the rolled.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking wood you got there


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Boy that's nice looking for sure---be watching for your lampshades ---Dave*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome Cat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure does have some good looking color. When cutting cedar, the smell always reminds me of pencil sharpening, but probably not much of that anymore.

Just wondering...what keeps the bark on the edges over time? Or, why doesn't it peel off, as in nature?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sure does smell good and looks a lot like bacon too. Nice work Dave.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a good question GLenn--- I have folks ask me that all the time. If ya fell a tree in the middle of winter after the sap has stopped move'in theres a good chance to have the bark stay on the timber. This usually works best with hardwoods. With softwoods it is mostly a hit or miss deal. With most live edge offerings, (furniture/shelves--->) the bark is pulled off and re-attached with glue or pins, then sealed.

And yes-------> there was fence damage this morn'in. :doh:

awprint:


----------

